# Subwoofer Amp Help



## Dramist (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey,

I am trying to set up a home theater in my parents vacation house, but I am concerned that I might blow the sub or do something wrong. 

The receiver and amp components are already supplied (purchased by my older brother who wont be back for some time).

The receiver is a Denon AVR-2113CI - It has a single Subwoofer output that looks somewhat like a RCA port. 









The subwoofer amp is an OSD SMP250 that has a positive and negative "Subwoofer speaker output" along with left and right Speaker Level In and Out. There is also RCA Line In and Out Left and right, and a single LFE In port
Picture of the AMP

The actual subwoofer itself is unknown, (I don't want to remove it from the wall unless absolutely necessary), I have a wire labeled sub that has positive and negative wires (red / black)

Can you guys provide any insight as to how to set this up, or what is needed. Some searches say to use a regular RCA to run the LFE In to the Subwoofer Out on the receiver. Others say to buy a Line Level Wire or something of that matter. 

Thanks for your help


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

A single RCA cable from the AVR "subwoofer" output to the "LFE" amp input.


----------



## Dramist (Feb 2, 2008)

After trying this I am not receiving anything through the subwoofer. The blue light up meter on the amp doesn't move at all. 

Also, when I am testing the speakers on "MULTI CH STEREO", I noticed the Center speaker is quieter. I would assume this is normal but I am not 100% sure.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Volume levels of each channel will vary depending on the source. For setup, there is usually a "white noise" or similar function on the AVR. This is will send an output of each channel configured. After the basic speaker setup (ie: size, distance, etc.), you can then adjust the volume of each speaker to make them equal.

For specifics (and likely a guide), check the AVR (Denon) User Manual. They typically cover the basic setup.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Are the red and black wires from the sub connected to the output terminals of the amp?


----------

